# apple TV + Airport express et diffusion de musique



## JP.Dehorne (7 Octobre 2012)

bonjour

je suis possesseur d'Imac  sur lequel sont hébergées plusieurs bibliothèques conséquentes d'images et de musique; ordinateur installé sur la mezzzanine
J'ai en outre une apple TV reliée sur un écran de télé dans le coin cuisine coin repas
et un boitier  airport express banché sur ma chaîne stéréo dans le coin salon.

Je peux faire fonctionner via wifi l'apple TV comme diffuseur de la musique présente sur I-tunes
je peux faire la même chose sur airport express pour diffuser la musique  dans le salon 

par contre je n'arrive pas du tout à voir comme lancer la même lecture sur les deux à la fois.

Est ce possible ? si oui comment faire?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------

